# ASI - Attachment Style Interviews - questions?



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi

We've been told we're both having an ASI in the next few weeks as part of our home study. I've done a Google search and on here too but I can't seem to find any example questions. I have found a lot of info on what it's all about and the general topics it covers but wondered if anyone here  has any of the specific questions they ask?

Feel free to PM me if you don't want to put the details on here


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

It's a tool that social workers and psychologists will have had a lot of training to use, and it's not as simple as just asking questions in order - so they won't want to publish questions because lay people won't be qualified to interpret the answers, plus you might not necessarily get the same questions as someone else anyway.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

Ahhh, I see. That would explain why I haven't been able to find any ASI questions on Google


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi honey.

Basically what will happen throughout your hs visits is that the sw will be trying to find out if you've had secure attachments formed in your life and to whom. I have had a rough relationship with my parents however my secure attachment was with my grandfather so SW and I have focused a lot on that relationship rather than the strained one with my parents.

Like thespouses said it's a tool that SW use.

J


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi

I can cast some light on the types of attachment psychologists use to describe where humans 'fit' in terms of attachment. 

Secure - high scores on ego-resilience and self-esteem, less dependency on other adults ie like teachers but who have positive relationships with others without being 'over familiar. Competent socially, capacity to adapt to change etc etc. 

Ambivalent -wants to be close to people and has anxiety around them when they are present but fears that the person they are with will not pick up the emotions and so sets out to try and communicate it or may just bottle it up. Thinky 'clinginess',. find separation difficult; fear being abandoned, they can appear controlling. 

Avoidant - (In infants) they show no distress at when an adult leaves the room, they expect to be abandoned, rejection of physical contact and tend to get angry (inwardly). But may still want to be comforted. In adults it manifests itself as people I would call 'emotionally stunted and unable to accept anothers feelings or emotions or 'open up' themselves. Avoid conflicts. Internal anxiety. Will work alongside someone and not 'interact' with them. Think the old British stiff upper lip syndrome as a kind of analogy.

This is if its in relation to you forming your own attachments as JesP said. I came across it on a course on managing attachment disorder. I may be barking up the wrong tree though so don't quote me 

Don't major stress over it though - they are looking for people who might be able to understand these children and may have experienced some of the feelings the children have experienced as well as  looking for who has had absolutely top secure attachments in their own life. SW are looking for life experience. 

You will be fine B x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

We were asked the same questions about 3 or 4 people in our support network. I can't remember what they were but once we got over the tape recorder it was fine. Was just horrible doing it on our own. Our sw did it as 2nd meeting so was really early days. We both came back ok so I am sure u will be just fine


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi

I know this is from a very early post, but I'm wondering if anyone can shed some more light on the attachment style individual interviews? Does the social worker tell you when they will be doing the attachment styles or do they just automatically do them in the individual interviews?

As a couple we are quite different in some, but not all of our attachment styles, so I'm worried how that will come out in the interviews.  We both get by well by being different but I want to show that to the social worker.

Were there any individual questions that threw any of you?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks. x


----------

